# My little town. :(



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So very sad  
Went into town yesterday to drop my car off to get worked on. Saw a little smoke head in the middle of town when I got there half hour later had already spread to 90 acrs













A hour later jumped a 4 lane road and took out 3 businesses and 5 houses. This morning is at 1,500 acrs and 0% containment and heading my way  guess we will see how good of a job the goats have do e their brushing job





















if it keeps coming but right now we have not been evacuated. If we are told to leave my friends husband is a hauler with a big trailer and she said I can keep them at her place and the sale yard where we sell our cattle said I can take my horse of there as well as haul and keep the few cows we still have here. All around the house is mowed down and we don't have trees up close to the house so I think were safe from fire just not the animals with the smoke. But am just sick to my stomach for all the people who have lost their homes.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That is horrible. Hope they get it contained SOON


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

On NO! That is awful!
You stay safe Jessica, prayers coming .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How awful. Keep us updated.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry Jessica. My heart goes out to you. Stay safe and keep us updated. :worried:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Stay safe. Prayers to you and yours!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Prayers that it gets under control fast. It was last year that us here in Colorado had the huge fire and over 300 homes were lost. I was on the next road to be evacuated but we left anyway. The smoke was so bad and I did not want my animals breathing that. I went and packed everything that I wanted that could not be replaced and had it in the truck ready to go as well. 

I would get things ready because to many friends thought it would not get to them and they lost everything.

Don't forget medications, important papers (Birth certificates, marriage license, care titles and so on). I got all my cloths that I would need to get by for a bit and all the photo albums and good China that is over 100 years old and that was about it. Then I went and took a video with my phone of everything else I owned to have a record of it.

Prayers to you all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Praying for you! Stay safe!
What Lori said is a real good idea... Hope y'all stay safe :hug:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Prayers sent for you and all the people in your town. Be safe...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Jessica, I did see that fire on the news. So sad for the homes that have been lost. I have been keeping up on the Northstate fires here. California's drought has sure caused a lot of fire problems along with a lot of mismanagement of timber in some of the federal land forest. At least there is still some private timber areas that is being managed well with logging operations going on. With all the logging being band in the far north area near the border, the fire has had the ability to sweep and move more quickly with not clearing's or forests' selective logging to slow it down. My inlaws houses were right in the middle of the Beaver Fire and it went around them. So sad to see all these beautiful forests being burned. I know it is natural to have lightening strikes and fire is necessary for our forests but I do believe the forests are needing management to help keep a healthy fire control and logging has helped this in the past. The federal lands used to have the logging companies come in and clear out the burned timber. I am understanding that this is not allowed now. With the money generated from that, new plantings would happen but now with all the environmental propagandas, it is unlikely that these forests in the federal land areas will ever be replanted. So sad to see so many fires but sadder to see that there is not enough federal money to replant forests. This is just the beginning of the fire season here and the fire men have had some close calls in fighting these fires lately. We have several months yet to go.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah sweet goats I got everything packed (the kids and I are ready for things like this) it's pretty much dirt all around the house. We make the cows feed it off heavy before we ship them but all it takes is a good spark to the roof.
Thank you everyone for your concern. Both my husband and brother are on the fire today and it has shifted and looks like it will pass me as long as the wind doesn't change again. Right now they have it almost contained but we are expecting high temps and wind  so hope it doesn't get out of hand again.
To make matters worse the place where it started is owned by crappy people....no other words for it. They have started fires in the past with their meth lab blowing up and dirt bikes and just stupid crap. 2 of them were shot when the decided to break into the homes of evacuated houses and came across a older lady who decided she wasn't leaving her house. I am sick to my stomach there are people out there like this. They start a fire that burns down houses then the ones that don't they rob them. Hopefully now that people see how big of punks they are something will be done 
But right now all is safe for me. Thank you all :hugs:


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When we had the fires here last year and the year before, they had Looters breaking in the houses. The were able to catch them and they were just sentenced to 35 years in prison. Hopefully if there are able to prove they are looting they will get the book thrown at them as well.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So sad! This year has had some crazy fire activity. Hope they get control of it soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So it's a common thing.....how sad  I don't know if the lady killed them or just hurt them but if not dead then I hope they do spend a good amount of their life in jail. I couldn't even think of how I would feel if I was told my house made it threw the fire but had nothing left in it because I was robbed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just wanted you all to know to know it looks like I am out of the woods but with the wind it is now at only 30% contained and about 500 houses are in danger. It is so dry and the wind just picks up sparks and blows them and it starts up again. The area it's headed is so brushy and I don't see them getting a handle on it anytime soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't even imagine what you must feel like.... I'm so sorry this is happening. I'm praying for you, and the many who are affected by this horrible situation. Be safe.


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

Jessica, I am very glad that you are no longer in danger, and I hope the firefighters can get it contained. The people in those other 500 homes are in my thoughts and prayers! If I could send California half of the rain we have been getting, I would do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well they got the fire stopped. Still a lot of hot spots in the middle but it's not gaining any more. 47 structures gone and 6 damaged as well as 2 fire fighters hurt.



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

God Bless those firefighters ! Prayers going up to all affected by this terrible tragedy ! Jessica , I'm relieved to know you, family , animals and your home are safe :hug: I pray those people go to jail for life for what calamity they have caused !


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree 100%!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow 47 structures and 2 firemen hurt! Glad this fire is out and done.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How is everything now? I hope and pray it's all under control and no more issues. I can't imagine going through that, absolutely terrifying! I wish we could send you some of our rain, we've had more than we typically see this time of year. Our rains usually hit in April <April showers bring May flowers!>, but this year has been so strange. Prayers that you all get some relief!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you 
The fire is out. They really did a good job on putting it out since it was so brushy In that area.....had me really worried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

